# Kaufberatung - Hardtail für 153cm Körpergröße



## dermute (12. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem meine Frau und ich uns gemeinsam E-Hardtails ausgeliehen haben soll es nun ein eigenes für sie sein, das Pflänzchen wächst! 

Beim Ausleihen hatte sie ein Bergamont E-Revox 5.0 in Größe M, viel zu groß (gab nichts anderes). Sie war sehr gestreckt, hatte dadurch Probleme mit dem Nacken, außerdem war ein Auf- und Absteigen ohne blaue Flecke vom Oberrohr nicht möglich.
Sie selbst misst 153cm Körpergröße. Es soll ein normales Hardtail werden für 600-800€, 27.5 Zoll.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht so recht welche Rahmengröße es Bedarf. 
Wir testen heute noch Cube beim Händler, wobei das meine unbeliebteste Variante wäre. Ein 3x10 Antrieb find ich einfach nicht zeitgemäß. Die anderen Räder können wir leider nicht testen.

Die Kandidaten sofern sind:

Cube Access WS Race (RGvermutlich 13.5" oder 16")
Radon ZR Lady 6.0 (RG 15")
Canyon Grand Canyon WMN AL 4.0 (XS? oder doch 2XS? oder S?)
Bergamont Revox 7 FMN (XS, das wäre der Favorit)

Vielleicht kann jemand Erfahrungen bei solch kleinen Größen teilen?  
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Silvermoon (12. August 2019)

....gibt es inzwischen einige Threads, besonders was das Canyon in Bezug auf die kleine Rahmengröße betrifft.
Einfach mal die Suchfunktion bemühen....






						Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: Canyon grand canyon wmn
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				




.... und durchforsten. Fündig wirst du da bestimmt 

Erfahrungsgemäß kann ich von meiner Seite aus nur das Canyon empfehlen. Habe das Grand Canyon WMN AL SLX 9.0 Trail in XS - für kleine Menschen perfekt, was Überstandshöhe, Handling usw. betrifft.... da hab ich mit einer Schrittlänge von 72 cm noch enorm Luft .... Daher Schrittlänge deiner Frau auch im Auge behalten.
Einzig den Vorbau hatten wir geändert und ihn gegen einen etwas längeren getauscht, dann war es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (12. August 2019)

Sie hat eine 69er Schrittlänge, da wird es bei den Canyons ja schon knapp. Die haben ne Überstandshöhe von 734mm, das passt doch dann rein rechnerisch bei weitem schon gar nicht?!


----------



## Drahteseli (13. August 2019)

Hallo,

aus eigener Erfahrung  (154 cm, SL 70 cm) würde ich zu Folgendem raten:

Bitte haltet euch bei der Rahmengröße bei max. 15" / 38 cm, kleiner wäre aber günstiger.
Beim Blick in die Geotabelle von Canyon würde ich zur XS raten, leider bin ich die Räder noch nicht selbst gefahren.


dieses hier würde evtl. auch gehen.


			https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/bikes/mountainbikes/crosscountry-mountainbikes/marlin/marlin-7/p/23120/?colorCode=orange
		

einfach mal beim örtlichen Trek-Händler nachfragen 

Falls es ein wenig mehr ins Gelände gehen soll, werfe ich mal ein paar Kinderräder mit etwas mehr Federweg ins Rennen.








						Warenkorb
					





					www.commencal-store.de
				











						Warenkorb
					





					www.commencal-store.de
				




Auf die Überstandshöhe würde ich nicht zu genau schauen.
Als kleiner Mensch ist es sonst nahezu unmöglich etwas passendes zu finden.
Außerdem sollte man sowieso vermeiden nach innen abzusteigen, grade im Gelände kann so etwas zu sehr ungünstigen Situationen führen.
Dann lieber gleich das nach hinten oder zur Seite absteigen üben


----------



## dermute (11. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
auch wenn es schon ein paar Tage her ist möchte ich mal das Ergebnis teilen! 

Bei den kurzen Probefahrten erwies sich die Überstandshöhe doch als wichtiges Merkmal, ein (spontanes) Absteigen nach vorn muss einfach möglich sein ohne auf dem Oberrohr aufzusitzen!

Bei Cube war das ein ziemlicher Reinfall. In Rahmengröße 13.5" war zwar sehr gut Platz, allerdings ist die ganze Proportion vom Rad sehr gestaucht, sieht aus wie ein Rad für Kleinkinder. Der 16" Rahmen war dann auch noch sehr gestaucht, aber schon zu hoch. Radon hat scheinbar fast die gleichen Rahmen, ist daher raus.

Sehr gut waren Trek Marlin Women und Specialized Pitch Women, relativ langer Rahmen und sehr niedrige Überstandshöhe. Haben uns sehr gut gefallen, das scheinen mir die einzig wirklich durchdachten Frauenräder zu sein!

Im Endeffekt ist es dann aber dennoch ein Bergamont Revox 7 FMN geworden. Überstandshöhe ist gerade so noch okay, aber haben es im Angebot bekommen mit super Komponenten zu top Preis. 
Canyon ist durch die noch höhere Geometrie dann ganz rausgefallen.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2019)

dermute schrieb:


> ....Im Endeffekt ist es dann aber dennoch ein Bergamont Revox 7 FMN geworden. Überstandshöhe ist gerade so noch okay, aber haben es im Angebot bekommen mit super Komponenten zu top Preis....



Wichtigster Kaufaspekt 

Trotzdem viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Oktober 2019)

....wenn ich mal so die Geometriedaten von Canyon und Bergamont in XS vergleiche, dann schneidet das Canyon weitaus positiver ab. Zumal die Koblenzer auch 2XS anbieten...Aber gut, wenns ein Schnäppchen war 
Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## dermute (11. Oktober 2019)

Liebe Leute,
ich wollte nur meine Erfahrung teilen. Das Bergamont passt ihr! Da gitbs nicht mit "jaja Billigpreis ist das Kaufargument" die Augen zu rollen.
Das Bergamont hat in XS eine Überstandshöhe von 721mm. Das Canyon hatte 734, ein großer Unterschied! Ja die neuen 2020er Canyons haben einen anderen Rahmen und sind nun deutlich niedriger, die gab es aber zum Kaufzeitpunkt schlicht nicht (bzw. erst ab dem viel teurerem AL SLX). Jetzt wäre das sicher eine Option, aber zu spät. 
Frauchen ist sehr happy mit dem Bike!


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2019)

dermute schrieb:


> ....Frauchen ist sehr happy mit dem Bike!



 das ist letztendlich das Wichtigste


----------

